# Gamers?



## crono782 (Jun 27, 2013)

How many gamers are there? I know there are a few of us already. Console? PC?
My current fascination is The Last of Us on PS3. It's ah-mazing. 
What are y'all playing?


----------



## El Dud3rino (Jun 27, 2013)

I have been a gamer for 30 plus years. Started with D&D, then AD&D, then the White Wolf series, and Star Wars. Then there was Magic the gathering etc, now just my 360, and starting to flirt with Pathfinder series (started with old school Atari, Nintendo, Saga etc) I guess you could say I am a gamer.


Brother Joel
FC Mason
Epes Randolph Lodge #32
Tucson AZ


----------



## Txmason (Jun 27, 2013)

I started out with the original Nintendo given to me by the president of Nintendo. The Nintendo NES, then a Playstation 2. Which is for sale if any brothers are interested. Comes with one original controller, an 8GB memory card and a dual shock controller and an arcade controller (stick with buttons) and Call of Duty. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Brennan (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm playing last of us too! My Psn is bearodon


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## crono782 (Jun 27, 2013)

I haven't played the multiplayer yet, but I hear it's not bad. I'm about 80% (21 hours, yeah I explore everything, hah) through the single player and I personally think it deserves all the praise being heaped on it. The story may have already been done, but the level of detail, emotion, and gravitas packed into the game is truly astounding.
I think my psn is the same as my forum name.


----------



## El Dud3rino (Jun 27, 2013)

Playing Bioshock Infinite, on Xbox 360.sweet, sweet,  my gamer tag is 
xELDUD3RINOx look me up if your on the 360 network!


Brother Joel
FC Mason
Epes Randolph Lodge #32
Tucson AZ


----------



## crono782 (Jun 27, 2013)

my xbl gamertag is also my forum name, although i ditched my xbl gold membership not long ago.


----------



## Jamarr/G\ (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm on PS3 . Psn:  N1njamarr 
Now I'm currently at the end of Dead Island Riptide.
I'm a COD and Battlefield Veteran.  (not trying to boast) 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## bezobrazan (Jun 27, 2013)

I've been gaming for a long while as well. Started with all the pen & paper RPGs and played just about all of them. Have a 360 and played just about every game. So far my favs are Skyrim, GTA, & Bioshock. My gamertag is bezobrazan.


----------



## widows son (Jun 27, 2013)

Halo series and AC series. I'm a huge retro fan though, as still rock the NES,SNES, and Sega Genesis. My favourite is Chrono Trigger for SNES.


----------



## Brennan (Jun 27, 2013)

You still play halo?


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## El Dud3rino (Jun 27, 2013)

AC series is awesome, loved it from the start!


Brother Joel
FC Mason
Epes Randolph Lodge #32
Tucson AZ


----------



## Dhc (Jun 27, 2013)

Any PC gamers out there? Counter Strike, Splinter Cell Chaos Theory, bunch of multiplayer steam games. Hit me up


I am not a mason. I just find it incredibly fascinating.


----------



## BranDanLong (Jun 27, 2013)

Ps3:tat2-mouse

I play black ops(1&2), Madden13 & NHL13


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## jmflores (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm a PC gamer I play Smite, Skyrim, Deus Ex Human revolution and s few MMos

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## JTM (Jun 27, 2013)

League of legends.  Assassins creed 3 on wiiu.  But really, I don't play much of anything anymore :-(

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Txmason (Jun 27, 2013)

Anyone play games on a Mac? I will be getting a MacBook Pro 15" and would like to fly x plane on it. What do I need to make it work?

Also what should I cover my MacBook Pro in?

Bro. Jerry Johnston 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## BranDanLong (Jun 27, 2013)

Don't quote me but from what I thought macs aren't really gaming computers :-/ 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## crono782 (Jun 28, 2013)

I second the motion for Chrono Trigger being the favorite for SNES. That game was awesome. Easily in my top 5 favorite games of all time across all platforms.
Well, I finished The Last of Us last night. What a great story. The ending was very well done (and didn't follow the usual video game ending formulas, thank goodness).


----------



## Brennan (Jun 28, 2013)

http://www.x-plane.com/desktop/mac/

This web page can tell you what you will need. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Brennan (Jun 28, 2013)

http://www.x-plane.com/desktop/system-requirements/ 
This has specific information on the system requirements for xplane


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dfreybur (Jun 28, 2013)

I've never been interested in most of the graphical games.  I still occasionally play Nethack 3.4.  It is map oriented and the parent of nearly all first person shooter games.  Instead of putting effort into the graphics the developers put effort into game play and complexity.  After all these years I still rarely survive the first 10 levels in any one game.  It's hard on a scale that not even chess and go achieve.


----------



## dizlwizl (Jun 28, 2013)

I am an avid ps3 player and my gamertag is airmansells I play cod black ops 2 and am working on a few other games. I'm not on as much since my son was just born, but add me anyways 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Brennan (Jun 28, 2013)

Congratulations dizl and I will add you 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## otherstar (Jun 28, 2013)

I play Lord of the Rings Online (LOTRO) most of the time (I've got one toon to the level cap, 85; I'm levelling a second toon as well). Once in a blue moon, I'll kick it OLD SCHOOL and play Doom (yes, DOOM) online!


----------



## Bro_Vick (Jun 29, 2013)

crono782 said:


> How many gamers are there? I know there are a few of us already. Console? PC?
> My current fascination is The Last of Us on PS3. It's ah-mazing.
> What are y'all playing?



I am behind on PS3, but playing Uncharted 3, Assassins Creed 3 and Just Cause 2.

Waiting GTA V and Madden 25 this fall.

S&F,
-Bro Vick


----------



## moooom660 (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## BillK (Jun 29, 2013)

Play on PS3 name is deathfromafar mostly play cod black ops look me up brothers!!

Watsontown, PA Lodge #401


----------



## Brennan (Jun 30, 2013)

Masonicgamer.com


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## arMyMedic604 (Jul 1, 2013)

Cu army medic  on xbox 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Michael Hatley (Jul 1, 2013)

I started out with Atari 2600, ran a BBS with TW, LORD and all that kind of stuff - was a MUD coder, beta tester for Ultima Online, built maps for Quake, and have been a (very large) corp leader in Eve, guild leader in so many games I'm embarrassed and on and on.  

Was lead administrator (sort of like general manager in their jargon) of www.theoldergamers.com , an Australian based gaming group for > 25 gamers (median age of around 40 or so), 30,000 members yadda yadda.  One of my partner admins there was actually the first Mason I met.

Nowadays I play poker and chess more than anything else while at the computer.  Simply because they are usable face to face, and I spend a lot more time socially that way these days.  

But once a year I get stuck into this or that game for a while.  And down the road when some of my various responsibilities are fulfilled I'll probably take a run at putting together a Masonic gaming group, or join one if someone has really done it right at some point.  Maybe whatever succeeds WoW, put together a raid group or some such.


----------



## SeeKer.mm (Jul 1, 2013)

Pc here...recently started playing Civ5 and stronghold kingdoms.  I have a ps3 but rarely use it...anyone remember the Wing Commander games and the evil kilrathi cats? Classic


----------



## S.Purk (Aug 15, 2013)

PS3 the last of us.   Completely awesome. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Freemason Connect HD mobile app


----------



## wedgeprime (Aug 15, 2013)

I play everything. pc, xbox 360, ps3 Wii, and lots of Tabletop games. Name is wedgeprime on both Xbox live and psn

Freemason Connect HD


----------

